# My first 2 frogs



## Kc_read (May 3, 2012)

After trying for ages to locate some motorbike frogs i found these 2 beauty's
Lily and Marshal

Lily


Marshal


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 3, 2012)

How gorgeous are they  I loves frogs they are awesome


----------



## Kc_read (May 3, 2012)

They are the best, when i as a child i used to go collecting tadpoles and would get so excited when we found a full grown one. We had such a lively pond. Now its like that all over again

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Megzz (May 3, 2012)

Awesome, so cute


----------



## Jeannine (May 4, 2012)

*that first ones a very special froggie, it has human feet *


----------



## NuKL7 (May 4, 2012)

Loving the names, go HIMYM!


----------



## Kc_read (May 11, 2012)

Few updates on them, first is lilly 2 others are marshal


----------



## Froggiestyle (May 14, 2012)

Got nice greeen specks on the back of the green & gold bells


----------



## r3ptilian (May 14, 2012)

Froggiestyle said:


> Got nice greeen specks on the back of the green & gold bells



They are actually Motorbike frogs (Litoria Moorei), not Green and Gold Bell Frogs (Litoria Aurea) although very similar in appearance.
Although I have heard of them reffered to as Western G/GBF, if this is what you are saying please disregard the above..


----------



## JolyV (Jun 5, 2012)

Cute froggies!!


----------

